# Max Boost on a k24 turbo



## 67Falcon (May 7, 2002)

Just wondering whats the max boost is for this turbo (1989 200 turbo)


----------



## Jouko Haapanen (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Max Boost on a k24 turbo (67Falcon)*

it's good for about a bar, maybe 1.1...it's not difficult to raise the boost, but you'll need to remap the fueling too. i ran my k24 urquattro at 1.0 bar with an mtm modified ecu and a different wg spring, worked like a charm, but switched to a k26 later.


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Max Boost on a k24 turbo (Jouko Haapanen)*

I'm running 14psi (almost 1bar relative, or almost 2bar absolute) --with other engine mods
The volumetric efficiency of the K24 isn't good for anything past 14-16psi
Yes, you can run higher, but anything past 16psi, and you're just going to push hot air, and it will be SLOWER!
If you're interested in running extra boost on a KKK manifold, I would suggest a hybrid K27, which is based on the Audi S2 turbo. If you can afford it, a whole manifold change can let you use the modern Garrett turbos, which you can get in just about any trim configuration.
KKK K24
Audi Part #: 035 145 701B (or 703B)
KKK Part #: 5324 970 7000
2470 GGA Compressor
6.13 exhaust Turbine








Make sure the engine is running in tip-top shape before you tune it to the max, and make sure you are running enough fuel (as in, get a chip and injectors)


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: Max Boost on a k24 turbo (matt007)*

what model is on the 84 turbo?
rick


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Max Boost on a k24 turbo (audiphile)*

A smaller K26 was used in the KH (84-85)
2664 GA Compressor
6.91 Exhaust Turbine
Audi # 035 145 703M
KKK # 5326 970 6412
I stole all of this info from http://www.sjmautotechnik.com/turbomap.htm 
Just to give credit where its due (thanks scott)


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: Max Boost on a k24 turbo (matt007)*

thank you








edit: can you explain that damn graph to me??

















[Modified by audiphile, 1:11 PM 5-11-2002]


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Max Boost on a k24 turbo (audiphile)*

quote:[HR][/HR]thank you








edit: can you explain that damn graph to me??














[HR][/HR]​Yeah, you notice that it goes from 1-2.2bar (where 1 is atmosphere) and compars it with flow figures


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Max Boost on a k24 turbo (matt007)*

Could I swap an older K26 (which is bigger, right) in for what I have on my 1990 Audi 200? I have an 85 Turbo and I could just swap the turbo's, right?
Chris


----------



## Jouko Haapanen (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Max Boost on a k24 turbo (200HP4dr)*

I don't think the K26 in your '85 is water cooled....you'd want one that is, so that you can get as close to plug-and-play as possible. I can't remember off the top of my head which cars had the water cooled K26 turbos, but I seem to think that the early MC motors did.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Max Boost on a k24 turbo (Jouko Haapanen)*

That is correct - all MC motors had watercooled turbos - I believe 85 was the cutoff year where they switched. I got a watercooled K26 from force5auto.com for $90 shipped and it was in perfect shape. 
Good luck!


----------

